# the old fasioned way or the new "drill" when gelding a colt?



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi! I'm studying for vet tech right now. The veterinarians have gone to school a long time and know generally whats good and whats bad. If they decided to use this method I would trust them with it. They are always looking for something thats as pain free as possible. But in the end it is your decision and what you comfortable with  goodluck and let us know how it goes!

Here's an article with some more information for you:

http://www.stonemfg.net/images/brochures/Henderson/HendersonEquine_trifold (High Res).pdf


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks SugarPlum that was an interesting article. I wonder if the blood stops after the instrument is removed. Does the cord untwist and bleeding start or is it sutured closed?


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> Hi! I'm studying for vet tech right now. The veterinarians have gone to school a long time and know generally whats good and whats bad. If they decided to use this method I would trust them with it. They are always looking for something thats as pain free as possible. But in the end it is your decision and what you comfortable with  goodluck and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Here's an article with some more information for you:
> 
> http://www.stonemfg.net/images/brochures/Henderson/HendersonEquine_trifold (High Res).pdf


lol generally i agree with you but the local vets freely admit that they are still 'trying out' there new drill. i have talked to a couple of vets who thinks it great and an specialist equine vet who thinks that it absolutly horrible and causes more damage and leads to more infection.... i have done a wee bit of research but havnt made up my mind


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I doubt the bleeding would be stopped right away since there are a lot of vessels running through it and a clot can't appear that fast. If I'm right the cord does untwist since there is nothing to keep it from untwisting. Don't be alarmed at the amount of blood if there is lots though. I freaked out the first time I saw a castration! At the clinic I worked at they never used one of these but when they were finished castrating they always would stitch it with dissolvable thread. It's safest to suture it closed since it will help with the healing process and prevent anything from getting in.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hmmm thanks SPL that info is interesting. i talked to the equine vet and she thought the main problem was that it didnt leave a clean edged wound that would heal easily. I have seen the old way and definalty agree that there is a lot of blood, but maybe better to do a technique that is tried and true rather than something still having the kinks worked out. but i would love to know if anyone is having it done on their colts with success.

lol wish it was as easy as castrating calves, just put some rings on and leave them to fall off....


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Haha yup my dad has a small herd of sheep and whenever there are any rams born he uses the ring too. I too wish it was that easy.

I'm glad you have come up with a decision. I was thinking the same thing because I realised it was a ripping motion instead of cutting.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

so anyone else got any experiance on the topic i would really love to know more about it


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

What exactly is this new method called? I can't look at the article because my computer can't run it for some reason... Silly computer.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

i have only ever heard it reffered to as drilling because you literally use a drill to twist the testicles off....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd not want my horse to one of the first guinea pigs. That seems to be a good way to get a lot of proud cut horses. I'd pass & go with the tried & true. Maybe it will be great after a few years of research studies come in.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought the technique using the drill had been around for a while now. 

:think:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I thought the technique using the drill had been around for a while now.
> 
> :think:


It's officially been on the market since 2005


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That makes sense. I thought I saw it at a seminar my vets did several years ago.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I didn't know it had been around. I only have mares.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

No thank you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have one gelding that was a gelding long before I bought him and two mares...So I personally have not had to deal with gelding either.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We use the old fashioned way of making a cut in the sack, pulling the testicles out one at a time, clamping the cord and leaving the clamp on for five minutes, then releasing it. If its a youngster then we don't suture, if its older than a year, we suture the cord.. Usually never suture close the incision in the sack, its needs to stay open for draining of fluid. Incision should be sealed off within a matter of days.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

yea i have seen the good old cut n clamp done a couple of times. works well. im pretty sure i will stick with this method especially as one of the horses is a mature stallion, im thinking that the drill would be better used on younger animals.

i know the drilling technique has been around for use in cattle longer than it has for horses.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

This new "technique" and the choices you face make me gald that I have two mares.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

The link provided states that that particular tool should be used on stallions only. Now, does that mean only the _tool_ should be used on stallions and there is a smaller version for colts? Or that the method is recommended for stallions only? 

I would ask the vet to provide some research material for you, and maybe a reference? I don't know if they would do that.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just watched the video. Ouch! I think it _looks_ more gruesome because of the drill spinning the testicle around. BUT, if you look at it from a less emotional standpoint, it really isn't much different from the standard technique of clamping and cutting and I can see how the twisting action might give a better seal to the end of the cord. 

So if I had confidence in my vet, I would probably go with his method of choice. If my vet felt the drill technique was better as far as less bleeding and less risk of infection I would go with that. Basically the same thing happens with the clamp/cut technique, except that you are just clamping the cord instead of spinning it. That is the only difference I see? 

What worries me about the OP vet is that they seem to not have the confidence or experience with it? I mean, if they felt it was better, they would probably just switch to that technique completely, right? 

I would probably go with whatever my personal vet felt more comfortable with.

I *think* what the video meant about only using the tool on stallions, is that you should only use the tool on horses. Because they were discussing the difference between the horse tool and the cattle tool. But I didn't make the video so I wouldn't want to say that for 100%. But that was the impression I got from watching it. I think when they say "stallion" they meant any ungelded male horse.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> The link provided states that that particular tool should be used on stallions only. Now, does that mean only the _tool_ should be used on stallions and there is a smaller version for colts? Or that the method is recommended for stallions only?


. 
I am pretty sure they mean that the clamp of the drill is only suited to full grown stallions and not colts because of the larger width between clamps that differs it from the cattle drill. It's not suitable to use on younger males because their cord would be smaller and therefore not fit snugly into the clamp, making for a sloppy, if not potentially harmful procedure. Perhaps the cattle drill with its smaller clamp would be an option for a younger horse. Besides that, I believe the method is safe regardless of age.

I thought the part of the video that was the worst was the prying of the testis out of the scrotum, everything else looked fine to me, didn't cause anywhere near as much trama to the area as I was expecting


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, i got my stallion gelded today. Ended up using the drill, because the vet turned up and didnt want to do the other way. I was pleasntly surprised, very little blood, surprisingly easy and quick. One thing though is that one testicle would not come off, spun & spun before vet ended up tearing the cord with her fingers. While it worked really well, it will be interesting to see hoe it heals up.

also i can see that this is a technique that might take a bit of practice, and could easily have complications...just my opnion, but so far im happy with it.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, I know this sounds a little off topic, but in the beginning of this thread someone said that it might not heal as well b/c it doesnt leave a clean edge, as opposed to the clamp/clip method... but when a woman has a baby some doctors have stopped doing the episiotomy (cutting the perineum) b/c the surgical cut takes longer to heal than a tear.... Wouldnt that be the same idea here? Wouldnt it heal better that way? Just a thought that popped into my head... I think I'd like the old method too, but even that there is still lots of blood! I could post a pic, but I think it may make someone squeamish... Yea...Im the weirdo that took pics while her colt was getting gelded...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Do they have to make them lay down to use the drill? I liked that mine was standing during their whole castration.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> Do they have to make them lay down to use the drill? I liked that mine was standing during their whole castration.


yes they put them on the ground, then roll them right onto their back and spread their back legs wide open.
I stood stradling the stallions neck and braced his shoulders between my legs and held his front feet to keep him balanced on his back, while the vet drilled away...

was pretty intresting


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

It looked rougher. but it was no where near as bloody! We had two pools of blood both the size of dinner plates! And that0s only when they stood still. Poor Buckaboo had blood covering both back legs, and the inside of his butt cheeks where bright bright red with blood! The said it was bc it was arterial blood. Starting to like this drill idea after seeing how little blood.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Reading the discription of how. Sends shivers up my spine. It sounds painfull. I would not use the method described on my worst enemy.
Being of the male gender, or as far as my wife has allowed me to remain, it brings a tear to my eye to read that descripion of gelding a horse. If you get kicked you earned it. Have a heart.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

All I can say is

owwwwwwwww....:shock:


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hey so day after being gelded, the horse has not bled much at all, barely any in fact, there is quite a bit of swelling but i guess that is to be expected, and i wouldnt say it was a huge amount more sweeling than after the other way, and hes walking around just fine.

i would say this that if your going to use the drill makes sure the vet has done quite a few before hand as i think there is defintly a technique to it, you woulnd want yours to be the first horse they tried

but yes much more impressed with this method after using it.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Four days later, barely any swelling, no bleeding and the horse is looking happy and healthy


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Of course he is walking around fine. The poor chap does not want his mates to know he is crying inside. Have you wondered what pay back he is planning.
When my wife had the cat fixed she dropped him off at the vet, but I had to pick him up. Who do you think he blaimed. Me.
Sorry I am having trouble comming to grips with the method described. Perhaps the vet or owner of the horse could undergo the procedure and report back. Still friends.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

What more could be said, Perfect discription


----------

